# Vintage Gucci Or Fake?



## mikeevegas (Mar 2, 2011)

help! model number is 7600m

has a very nice 17 jewel movement limited edition number 1946/2000

real or fake?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Errrrr.......... Your best off taking it to a Jewellers / watch shop

It's not just the movement but the case and dial and hands which will show if it is the real thing. If the watch does not feel expensive then it probably isn't........


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Let me first say that i dont know if it is real or fake.

But there are a few simple things that arnt entirely accurate but worthwhile.

Assuming that it is from 46'. Does the watch look that old? Take off the strap and look at the wear marks. The strap itself is also a clue. Gucci watches arnt exactly cheap and it is unlikely that an owner would slap on a $25 strap from Tesco (but knowing some of the people that i have dealt with - maybe they have!) onto a vintage watch. But then again - the straps arnt cheap either.

Also look at the movement. For a watch that old there may be significant signs of wear or some parts may have been replaced. Look for newer components.

Good luck.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Plastic movement spacer :dontgetit:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cameron said:


> Let me first say that i dont know if it is real or fake.
> 
> But there are a few simple things that arnt entirely accurate but worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I think the 1946 refers to the limited edition number 1946/2000 not to its year of manufacture

cheers

Andy


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like an ETA 7001 which is the movement Gucci uses so probably real. Enjoy


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

i will take a flyer and give you a score for it


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

i would say genuine


----------

